# Bafles woofer 12''. Caja acustica



## federico2705 (Jul 21, 2010)

HOLA, sinceramente entiendo poco y nada sobre el tema de armar los bafles y no tengo la menor idea de como calcular los tamaños de la caja, ni que cantidad de tweters hay que poner ni nad apor el estilo, cuento con dos woofer marca yahro de 50w de 12'', todo lo demas tendria que comprarlo, agradeceria que me ayudaran sobre que mas necesito quiero armar dos bafles que suenen con calidad y con volumen tambien. gracias


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 21, 2010)

Hola federico2705, si te interesa armar esos bafle te recomiendo leas los siguientes post. completos, Como diseñar cajas y medir los parametros Thiele-Small de los parlantes , Parlantes jahro de fabricacion nacional , Linea de transmision woofer Jahro , en el primer post tenes una guia bien detallada de como medir los parlantes para utilizar esos valores en el soft de diseño de las cajas, el segundo y tercer post te daran una idea de las opiniones de los que ya hemos utilizado esos parlantes, espero te sirvan mis comentarios y una vez que los hayas leido estaremos para ayudarte con las dudas de tu diseño, pero a leer primero. un abrazo.


----------



## federico2705 (Jul 21, 2010)

gracias por tu res`puesta sergio,acabo de leer los post y la verdad qe no tengo los instrumentos para hacer las mediciones, por lo tanto no puedo usar el programa, decidi buscar las mediciones en internet no las encontre como de costumbre lo nacional no aparece por ningun lado, la verdad que estoy desorientado nose que puedo hacer, gracias nuevamente por contestar tan rapido


----------



## sergio rossi (Jul 22, 2010)

Hola fede. mira creo que tengo las mediciones de los de 12'' me fijo y si es asi te las posteo. un abrazo. 
Mira aqui lo encontre fijate, un abrazo.

te subo otra imagen de los parametros un abrazo.


----------



## federico2705 (Jul 22, 2010)

sergio muchisimas gracias, en un rato voy a intentar usar ese programa que segun lo que lei en los temas que me mostraste vos te calcula el tamaño de la caja, muchismas gracias enserio


----------



## federico2705 (Jul 22, 2010)

sergio instale el programa etc y la verdad que no tengo la menor idea de como se usa :S, ademas de eso, al bafle que le tengo que agregar ademas de un woofer? gracias


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 1, 2010)

Buenas noches federico, mira el programa con los datos de los parametros de los parlantes es muy facil de usar, Pasos para su uso:
1) carga los parametros.
2) solapa de proyecto nuevo y carga tu parlante y segui los pasos que te va indicando el programa.
3) lee si algo no entendes el help.
4) pregunta especificamente sobre lo que no te sale y con todo gusto te ayudo.
5) no esperes que otros hagan el trabajo por vos.
6) el que no prueba no aprende, y es necesario aprender para encarar cualquier proyecto. 

No te desanimes dale para adelante, como te dije te ayudo en cualquier duda que me plantees. un abrazo.


----------

